# Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers (36-22) @ San Antonio Spurs (40-15) [4/11]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel's gameday threads are so much better than mine.

I don't think that the Spurs could beat us in a 7 game series, but they could definitely take this one especially since it's in San Antonio. Hoping Kobe is healthy and well rested enough to come out and do his usual against them.

Should be a pretty fun game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

It sorta pisses me off the schedule makers put all our games against them at the back end of the season when we're worn down physically. Duncan is playing much better this season then the last couple season he's got some of that old energy back he's beaten some teams himself inside. He and Gasol are always a fun matchup Bynum usually has his way with the Spurs. But the Spurs are deep on the perimeter Leonard, Manu, Jackson, Green, Anderson, Neal this will be no bargain for Kobe if he plays having that many players coming at him guys who can shoot and Parker at the top of his game penetrating. 

Hopefully Sessions can continue to penetrate and go at Parker who is not a good defender and who dies into screens. 

we're gonna need to keep the score low to have a chance. So shot selection and turnovers will be a key.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Kobe tomorrow. Mike Brown just informed reporters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I have the best game threads.

I think the Lakers could send a huge message by sweeping these 3 games with the spurs. No Kobe isn't a reason to not expect victory.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Poppovich has said he's going to start sitting his stars, and did yesterday. Let's hope he does so again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As far as I've heard, Parker/Manu/Timmy are playing tonight. Would be amazing if we could get the win. Would be a fantastic birthday present from the Lakers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So wait, are the Spurs' big three playing or not?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty sure they are.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we need to control tempo a win tonight would be huge. we can't win a shootout.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna need Sessions and Artest to slow down Manu and Parker. Whoever is not being guarded by Duncan out of Pau or Bynum needs to go off.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as his fit to for the playoffs, I dont mind Kobe sitting this one, and maybe a couple more games out. The needs a rest. And it will do the team some good to play without him.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just hope we can be competitive tonight...and not get blown out early.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pau no looks Duncan away from the basket on the drive, shades of Magic


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum already with 9 rebounds. Nice. Gasol off to a good start. Artest with two 3's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 24-21 after one quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MWP is 3/4 from 3-point range. :wtf:

Neither team missing from 3-point range. Barnes just drilled back to back 3's.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I was going to say "Duncan still has that?" - I'm not sure Duncan ever had that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum has 19 rebounds at the half. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah Wilt -er I mean Drew is looking pretty good tonight


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Spurs are shooting too many jumpers. Bynum is playing with good energy. Hopefully some of those second effort shots start to drop.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Metta!

World!

Peace!

(I'm pretty sure that's how he hears it in his head)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sessions boom!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is Kobe wearing number 15??????


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't believe this the real Metta ! carry on


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

plus Wilt -er I mean Bynum...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Metta World War 3....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum has 25 rebounds and the entire Spurs team only has 23. :jawdrop:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is Kobe wearing number 15??????



Yes. After seeing that last 3 they're is no other logical explanation.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Laker Freak said:


> Bynum has 25 rebounds and the entire Spurs team only has 23.


Good grief!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

omg that was the most beautiful thing Ive seen in a bit


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win!! Need to duplicate it the next two times we play them!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great win just dominated them on the glass Bynum just ate all the boards. did he outrebound them by himself lol. metta was incredible at one point he was unstoppable. That the sorta defense we need to play all the time we contained Parker and forced them exclusively perimeter.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome win for the Lakers! Lakers dominated the paint outrebounding the Spurs 60-33, with Bynum grabbing 30 rebounds. WOW. World Peace led all scorers with 26 points. Outstanding. I cant believe Duncan only had 2 rebounds. All this without Kobe, Lakers gotta be feeling good if they meet the Spurs in the playoffs. The next two games with the Spurs should be interesting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the first game where our defense from the 1st half of the season returned with our offense from the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I might give Mike Brown credit for that.... might...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fantastic win, wish I could've watched it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Umm....wow....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The 30/2 rebound split between Bynum and Timmy makes me happy.

And people wonder why I'm not scared of the Spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrific gift from the Lakers. Happy Birthday shoutout to Ramon Sessions (we're both 26 and born on the same day - he's making millions and I'm not. Damn.). Bynum was incredible! MWP was off the charts. I hope we're finally starting to peak. We'll see how Friday night goes.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont know what will happen in the next two regular season games with the spurs, but if this continues, with Bynum destroying the spurs inside, the spurs sure as hell wouldnt want to face them in the playoffs.


----------

